# Questions for Italian fans



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Some questions for Italians fans: what do you think of Markoshvili (not sure about the exaxt spelling) from Treviso ? How could you describe his game? Does he play more/less than Skita used to play when he was in Treviso? Do you think he could play in the NBA in the future?
All infos on him welcomed


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

*Manuchar Markoishvili*

He's a 1.95 tall guard, and IMO is way a better player than Skita, even if he has a different role. He have had a decent playing time and have done well. Of course the fact that is playing in the best team of the championship does help, but, hey, he's only 16!
With anther couple of years under Messina coaching he would become a serious prospect. He has good fundamentals, can pass, shoot, dunk. Still lacks something from on the phisical side but at his age is normal.

http://benettonbasket.telebasket.libero.it/Team_Markoishvivi.asp


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Manuchar Markoishvili*



> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> He's a 1.95 tall guard, and IMO is way a better player than Skita, even if he has a different role. He have had a decent playing time and have done well. Of course the fact that is playing in the best team of the championship does help, but, hey, he's only 16!
> With anther couple of years under Messina coaching he would become a serious prospect. He has good fundamentals, can pass, shoot, dunk. Still lacks something from on the phisical side but at his age is normal.
> 
> http://benettonbasket.telebasket.libero.it/Team_Markoishvivi.asp


I can only confirm what Marco says.

And in the last weeks, Manuchar has made some remarkable performances (both in Euroleague and italian League).

Gretz


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

To me he is a big prospect, but he hasn't chance to improve like Tsika!He plays rarely but when he's on the court you find him always!Can become a good big guard NBA!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

wow what a player. He's 16 and he plays for Benetton's first team? That's very impressive.


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

Yea!And damn, he scored 19 points againts my team Oregon CAntù!!!!Most of that, our leader Jerry McCollough ends his season in that game with a brioken wrist!!!
F-u-c-k!


----------

